

JsLinux: This time with an EXT2 local storage Block Device - sunsu
http://stud.hro.nl/0814604/jslinuxdemo/

======
joshontheweb
This is pretty cool. What are the potential use cases?

------
darwinGod
Nice! Little strange that there is no mention of the release of the code on
Fabrice Bellard's site.

------
sepent
Cool, but what is the username/password?

Welkom bij JS/Linux

JS/Linux login:

~~~
Luyt
'root', no password.

------
ggr
would be interesting to implement a tun/tap interface that use websocket.

~~~
drgath
As awesome as JSLinux is, until it gets networking i/o, there's little real-
world use for it. Once it does though, the floodgates of awesome will open up.

~~~
travisglines
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEsmgHrKQYM>

